# Post up your latest picture!



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Just as the title states, post up your latest picture of your vws. 

Here is mine. 

The vehicular family.


----------



## dailyrubin (Sep 24, 2012)

which one theres like 4??


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

dailyrubin said:


> which one theres like 4??


 Haha. This is the only picture that I have that includes both vws. 

I noticed that the golf's tire looks flat in this picture. Its not lol.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

All 3 of our cars are VWs. 

My 20th getting the royal treatment in the VW Director booth at SoWo this year: 









Our '84 TD: 









Hubby's '01 TDI:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

My CC at the park 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Nice!

What did you use to tint (black out) your tail-lights?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Put my old Enkeis on my new Beetle. I know Enkeis are not the wheel of choice for Euro owners, but what the hey, I had them (from my previous vehicle), and I like 'em.


beetle_wheels by GTarr1, on Flickr

GTarr


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Taytor said:


> Nice!
> 
> What did you use to tint (black out) your tail-lights?


Thanks! It's just lamin x. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWgermantuner (Aug 18, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> All 3 of our cars are VWs.


Preeeettttyyyyyy


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

*2012 Tiguan*

I'll have to add some pics of my wife's Passat next to the Tiguan.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## dawookiee15 (Aug 19, 2012)

My baby...


----------



## 718vw (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dawookiee15 (Aug 19, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> All 3 of our cars are VWs.
> 
> My 20th getting the royal treatment in the VW Director booth at SoWo this year:


Your GTI looks amazing  how many miles on it? Because the paint finish is still epic...


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

owen__ said:


>


LOVE it.


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

718vw said:


>


Red x.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

dawookiee15 said:


> My baby...


Exquisite looking new Jetta GLI


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

latest pic in my phone..


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> latest pic in my phone..




nice!


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## bag_lady (May 25, 2012)

Friend's Cabby, my MK6 Jetta, hubby's 20th


----------



## EMagic (Jul 18, 2008)

bag_lady said:


> Friend's Cabby, my MK6 Jetta, hubby's 20th


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought about this on the way out of town! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bag_lady (May 25, 2012)

EMagic said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought about this on the way out of town! :beer::beer::beer:


Ah, man. Had to do it! Especially because we had a red, white, and blue car... too perfect to pass up.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

bag_lady said:


> Ah, man. Had to do it! Especially because we had a red, white, and blue car... too perfect to pass up.


:beer: awesome.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

shes a W.I.P.


----------



## karuhpage (Dec 12, 2011)

just got my vr6 in june. in love :heart:


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Dublove plate?

Plan on mounting it?


----------



## karuhpage (Dec 12, 2011)

Taytor said:


> Dublove plate?
> 
> Plan on mounting it?



not sure yet. dont know if i wanna put holes in my bumper or not


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Here's my latest. Just got a new lens for my camera :wave:


----------



## Snowshredder (Oct 7, 2012)

SOOOO BAD A** love the color ...some day when i have extra car laying around i m going to buy one of thoes old GTIs...there classic!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

dawookiee15 said:


> Your GTI looks amazing  how many miles on it? Because the paint finish is still epic...


Thanks! Its actually got nearly 123k on it. It needs a good detail again, but it cleans up pretty well.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Christening Barbaro's Love Bug :heart:


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Christening Barbaro's Love Bug :heart:


I take it that you are a horse person?

Weve had horses forever.


----------



## Sickmkiv (Oct 10, 2012)

My jetta


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Sickmkiv said:


> My jetta


Nice wheel/tire choice.

I like the fact that you didnt go completely black for the wheels.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

^ Take the roof rack off?

Looks good.

Got any pictures of the rear?


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine from a show back in July! currently under the knife now!


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

Taytor said:


> ^ Take the roof rack off?
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Got any pictures of the rear?



not at the moment but i can get some later


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

owen__ said:


>


:heart:



owen__ said:


> not at the moment but i can get some later


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:



hold your horses 










this is all i got right now until i take some pics


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Yay. Thanks.

Looks great.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

Taytor said:


> Yay. Thanks.
> 
> Looks great.



thanks :beer:


----------



## V03GTIW (Apr 4, 2008)

Just washed and waxed her!


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

^ looks good with those wheels :beer:


----------



## GarveyRyan (Sep 14, 2012)

01 TDI. 230k miles on it.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Had to stop and take this on the drive in to work this morning


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

2012 TDI PASSAT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Taytor said:


> I take it that you are a horse person?
> 
> Weve had horses forever.


Good to hear! I'm a casual horse racing fan, but huge Barbaro fan....(long story on that) 

Was fortunate to visit KY twice over last year, got to Churchill Downs, Keeneland, and KY Horsepark.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

Sanityana said:


> Had to stop and take this on the drive in to work this morning



that place looks awesome


----------



## Dubb_S12 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my 12 GTI after coil install. Not quite settled in this pic, havent taken pics since.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

ill play
one from nick at allesgute









one by ronaldo stewart


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

RG.Jeff said:


> ill play
> one from nick at allesgute
> 
> 
> ...


what wheels? :thumbup:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

watercooledIND CC1


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Pictures are awesome guys!

Keep it up.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

A few recent pictures of mine


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> A few recent pictures of mine


Why the sad face?

Looks awesome.


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## GLIheretic (Sep 18, 2012)

The daily


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

5D3_1606 by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> A few recent pictures of mine




this is so sick! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CE-13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Its the lastest iv taken... 20th raised for the winter


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

New wheels soon


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

^You looking for the hay? lol.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

haha no thank god. i ust to bale hay for this guy when i was like 13. not very fun


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

sorry for the crappy phone picture. I also don't take them frequently.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanityana said:


> Had to stop and take this on the drive in to work this morning


I thought I recognized this car


----------



## TDIMaui (Nov 4, 2012)

*@ the beach..*

just got the rack & the board, makes the car complete.. I'm glad biodiesel is almost $1/gal. cheaper than D2 here!


----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## mk2tanner (Oct 3, 2012)

*my 92' cabrio and my buddys 92' jetta*


















:heart:


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Very clean cars.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

#nowheelWednesday


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Here she is on one of our trips to the Whiteshell...









and mine is the blue one


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill play:thumbup:
Future wife's cabby in the process of a swap:thumbup:

The only pic I have of my treg
J
Andddd one of my other personal money pits:facepalm:


----------



## pinkscirocco (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

pinkscirocco said:


>


Sweet


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

pinkscirocco said:


>


Looks a lot like a DeLorean (spelling?)

When I first saw the picture, I thought "Great Scott!"


----------



## WrenchJockey (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## GTomI (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^need to fill your notch  but yeah, pretty fuqin [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## CE-13 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicee 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Rockerchick said:


> Our '84 TD:


I LOVE those wheels. We got a set just like those for our snot green MKII Jetta when it was new, moved them onto my '89 Fox, then had them on my MKIII Jetta, and finally gave them to my mom for her MKIII Golf when I got my MKIV Jetta. They finally left the clan when she sold them with the Golf when she got her MKVI Jetta.

Any your '84 looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

*My 08 GLI*

:thumbup: :heart: ic:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

rhodri45 said:


>


Rhodri I recognize your car to scroll back up to see if it was you that posed this....-_-


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

MY sexy baby


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_4806_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## kasovo (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

hahah sean i did the same thing for you!



WrenchJockey said:


>


david, can i bang your car


----------



## T-WILL (Mar 2, 2010)

*yup*


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

kasovo said:


>


AWESOME pictures. And a neat looking golf.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Maggiolone said:


>


More info on this car please?


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Taytor said:


> More info on this car please?


It's mine


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

cell pic


----------



## 1Purdymk6 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## lots-o-bunnys (Aug 13, 2010)

in ocmd then it was put away for the winter


----------



## Rkjobdft (Jan 8, 2013)

I noticed that the golf's tire looks flat in this picture.
http://********************.com/images/14.gif
http://********************.com/images/17.gif


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

^ Your links are broken or something. Looks like Vortex edited out your text?

Bump.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Any chance to whore out the rabbit I take it!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicee dubber111lucas

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## MrChillz (Jan 31, 2009)

**


----------



## slimblu57 (Jan 6, 2013)

*how do i post a pic?*

help please.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

slimblu57 said:


> help please.


 www.imgur.com 

browse to a pic on your pute, copy the


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

^ That or photobucket.


----------



## MKVDuBBiT (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

blue 4 door diesel. brown diesel coupe. white 8v.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Trend Motors - Veronika Z. Showroom Love winner from raf carrera on Vimeo.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## JDis (Jun 2, 2012)

The new Golf is beautiful and I am in love with the wheels! 






















JDis. 🔊

94 Jetta AAA VR6.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

fffffff


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Last pic before going away for the winter


----------



## Ocrizzle (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ligi (Apr 27, 2013)

my golf mk 2 




























grtz


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I figured I'd take a few before I put side molding on it


----------



## Big_O (Nov 17, 2012)

*50K*

I know I missed the pic at exactly 50 but... still proud to share


----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-WILL (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Before running the Tail of the Dragon last weekend:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Ka-Chow!!


----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Rims will be white soon!!!
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## TATGUY (Mar 10, 2009)

My new favorite picture.


----------



## hantzum (May 1, 2013)

My baby jetta gli mk6

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Follow the Instagram page @team_german

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## got desl? (May 10, 2011)

Rolling shot on the way to Tail of the Dragon:


----------



## Faulkinwagen (May 10, 2013)

*setup?*



V03GTIW said:


> Just washed and waxed her!
> 
> 
> 
> whats your suspension setup, also and wheel n rubber? thats the exact height i want! how is the ride? I live in Maine and roads are Fn rough but i would at least like to upgtrade to 17 or 18 w/225/40or 45 even if i have space. and drop an inch or 2


----------



## DaFunk (Jul 3, 2013)

Still need a photoshoot with the car but here's a pic...


----------



## vampvr (Apr 13, 2010)

Few moments before i switched wheels


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ligi said:


> my golf mk 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car deserves a repost! what color is this sir?


----------



## Volcombug (Feb 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyphzabyach (Dec 9, 2010)

*94 jetta vr6*


----------



## ËfÜrVTEC (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Akadan77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just purchased, vw bora 1.9tdi (red di) sport, 2001, mint condition, 87k milage, niw thinking what to do to it  any ideas? I want angel lights but recently posted forum asking what ones to get hope people can help


----------



## Johnny 1.8t (Jul 30, 2013)

*My latest!*

http://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/3951915137.html


----------



## Deleo09 (Jul 6, 2013)

My Baby

@deleo_09


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Beginning of the project.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Dubber111lucas said:


>


This is one of my favorites


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Drunk Muffin (Jun 5, 2013)

And yes, its a work in progress haha


----------



## iiMythic (Aug 1, 2013)

my recently purchased 77 scirocco with a 2.0 Aba swap


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

Washed it for the last time before going back to college


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)




----------



## PhynomPassat (Jan 24, 2012)

*Volkswagen GLI Autobahn with Navigation*



*Here is my recently purchased GLI...I have many more to process, but this is kind of the teaser. *


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## IIXxEViLxXII (Aug 24, 2013)

pulled this out of the weeds. :laugh:


----------



## 78Buckeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

CheckMarshall said:


>


What kind of headlights and bumper are on your car? Looks great!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

78Buckeyes said:


> What kind of headlights and bumper are on your car? Looks great!


stock cc r-line headlights and bumper


----------



## sourdiesel (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## 78Buckeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you, Shawshank


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

78Buckeyes said:


> What kind of headlights and bumper are on your car? Looks great!




They are the factory light package and R Line aesthetics for the 2013 CC! Thanks!


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)




----------



## inthevalley (Aug 31, 2013)

*new'ish gli*

2012, scooped in 2013, joined vwvortex today


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

IMG_8893 by Logany13, on Flickr


----------



## Lisa-gttdi (Aug 30, 2013)

*This time next week ill have coilovers , Gti front and sprayed badges *


----------



## traderX (Aug 23, 2013)

*Future Race Car - let the build begin *


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> Ill play:thumbup:
> Future wife's cabby in the process of a swap:thumbup:
> <a href="http://s1236.beta.photobucket.com/user/Sweetrocco420/media/image-28.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/Sweetrocco420/image-28.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>
> The only pic I have of my treg
> ...


You running a show called Swap it to VR6?  Good choice in cars


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

My GLI, my wife's GTI, and my son's Beetle :heart:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

inthevalley said:


> 2012, scooped in 2013, joined vwvortex today


Welcome to vwvortex


----------



## j_j_b (Oct 29, 2011)

09 rabbit


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Bump.

My gti is up on jackstands. Forgot to take pictures due to frustration lol.


----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Here is my Routan with Journey 19" Chrome Clad Wheels and 245/45r19 tires.


----------



## Man_Child (May 6, 2014)

owen__ said:


> <a href="http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k546/owen16v/?action=view&current=157-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k546/owen16v/157-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


What engine do you have under the hood?


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

first one from this season, went from slammed on stretched tires last year to this... soo happy with the driveability


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

At the Tail of the Dragon over the weekend:


----------



## volts1302 (May 2, 2014)

sorry fone pic


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

On a sunny day a couple of weeks ago, before tint:


----------



## TURBO3WAGON (Jun 19, 2003)

Getting ready for SOWO!


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GoGermansGo1.8T (Oct 9, 2014)

*my vw *

so close,yet so far....it`ll be back together by nights end.



SAD DAY





So clean

annnd current State


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Ottscho (Oct 14, 2014)

a good friend his golf 5











wiggl wiggl


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

here is mine before and after

before


after



cheers from san quintin baja california Mexico:wave::wave:


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Ottscho said:


> a good friend his golf 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dub-o-lantern


----------



## GoGermansGo1.8T (Oct 9, 2014)

Taytor said:


> Dub-o-lantern



my thought exactly with halloween right around the corner umpkin::thumbup:


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Sickmkiv said:


> My jetta


:thumbup: looking good


----------



## MkFiverRabbit (Oct 30, 2013)

Most recent, this afternoon catching autumn shots.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

My new one. Just brought it back home from the dealer and 100% stock 

I will update when the parts start coming in


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ak907anc (Oct 18, 2014)

Just purchased 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ottscho (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Trying out my new camera (a few weeks ago)


----------



## malfers (Oct 7, 2014)

My MK6 Jetta TDI


----------



## Ottscho (Oct 14, 2014)

Golf 5 Plus


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

nobug said:


> Trying out my new camera (a few weeks ago)


so clean


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ottscho said:


>


That is beautiful, but just thinking about climbing in/out of that thing makes my back hurt. When you have back surgery in your late 20s, you start to notice those sort of things :\


----------



## ihavejetta (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## ScarchDub (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice @richvwbus


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not of the car, but of the head with bent valves 










Sent from the drivers seat of scx10


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*My New 2015 Passat TDI Highline*


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Looky at what I just purchased.


----------



## tcondra (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

tcondra said:


>


Wow I though I was bad with three vehicles - got me beat! LOL


----------



## Milehigh Mkv (Nov 4, 2014)

*Hello All !*

New to this. Here is my 2007 Mkv Gti 2.0tfsi dsg
Stock k03 turbo
Billy Boat 3" downpipe (full straight pipe with a 42DD 02 spacer)
aFe Power MagnumFORCE Stage-2 PRO 5R Intake 
Forge Motorsport twintercooler
Autotech hpfp
BSH Pcv Revamp
R8 coil packs
Tuned on EuroDyne 
I hit 20psi but drop to 11-13psi and I can't find a boost leak.......
Best time in quarter mile is 14.4 Trapped 97mph (Remember I live in colorado 5800 ft. Elevation. so take a second off 13.4sec.)
HP ?
TQ ?


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/pPFJzo


----------



## 02starsream (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)




----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

The Jet


----------



## Vince30 (Aug 23, 2011)

It't almost that time again


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sent from the drivers seat of scx10


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

Two weeks ago after paint

<a href="http://s131.photobucket.com/user/killavr6/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/IMG_20141116_132909.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/killavr6/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/IMG_20141116_132909.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20141116_132909.jpg"/></a>

Where it is now until spring

<a href="http://s131.photobucket.com/user/killavr6/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/IMG_20141126_194844.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/killavr6/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/IMG_20141126_194844.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20141126_194844.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Volcombug (Feb 19, 2006)

Latest photo as of this week. 








Been wanting to lower the Passat for awhile and this week came across a deal from a friend I couldn't pass up. 
-19" Rotiform Wheels
-ST Coils


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Looks slick as ****.


----------



## Ottscho (Oct 14, 2014)

Volcombug said:


> Latest photo as of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice photos 



Gesendet von iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## 02starsream (Nov 11, 2014)

Did my grill. Starting a new paint scheme. The stock paint is reflex silver so I'm working off that.


----------



## Deadwater (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a couple from last October

John-


----------



## Volcombug (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is a few from yesterday in Big Bear California.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*MK5 Jetta*

My son and daughter ride to commute back from college on weekends.


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

Newest picture of my babe!!:heart:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

VwSweetHeart said:


> Newest picture of my babe!!:heart:


Love the wheels. Great timeline also:thumbup: Cool shot of the city skyline!


----------



## SinR (Nov 11, 2014)

VwSweetHeart said:


> Newest picture of my babe!!:heart:


I should go to Calgary.


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

IMG_3121 by Logan Yeingst, on Flickr


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

SinR said:


> I should go to Calgary.


If you like -30 degree winters.....


----------



## VWProUSA (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Recently completed airlift installation 


[


----------



## Jetta1219 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nothing special yet. Just replaced the headlights and painted the grille 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Ump


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Latest photo prior to storing for the winter:


----------



## USSR1222 (Jun 25, 2015)

Not many wagons here.


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

Have you had any issues with your Routan?


----------



## Jetta1219 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

How do you guys attach pics? I try and never works for me.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ReDGTI2EnVy said:


> How do you guys attach pics? I try and never works for me.


You need to upload the photos to an online photo service like PhotoBucket or Flickr. Then copy and paste the "IMG URL" link like to one in the photo below to the forum reply page you want to post.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

My lil bastard...


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

After about a month of getting this project of the ground I took the ol' girl to some of my favorite stomping grounds. Needless to say - she killed it. :beer::beer:





































Can I get a go fund me to pay my rent now?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

AHouseOnFire said:


> After about a month of getting this project of the ground I took the ol' girl to some of my favorite stomping grounds. Needless to say - she killed it. :beer::beer:


Car looks awesome, great looking pictures as well. You planning on filling the notch eventually?


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks so much, man! I haven't picked up a camera in quite sometime and it was very rewarding. The notch is probably close to third on my list. I'm seriously trying not to blow more money on suspension, but it's either going to bring Racelands or air :sly:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I personally like the flexibility of the air ride.


----------



## MiK6Se (Apr 19, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Faust301 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Waiting on the god damn UPS man.. literally always late on the days I need him early


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Wookies in the woods Soundoff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta1219 (Jun 28, 2015)

AHouseOnFire said:


> Waiting on the god damn UPS man.. literally always late on the days I need him early


What brand are the rims? I'm looking for something like that for my mk4. Looks good


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

northendroid said:


> Latest photo prior to storing for the winter:


What does storing a car in Canada exactly mean? Like, literally just not driven for four to five months?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

AHouseOnFire said:


> What does storing a car in Canada exactly mean? Like, literally just not driven for four to five months?


That's exactly it,stored in a clean dry place, keeping it away from salted road, believe me it does make a difference.


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

northendroid said:


> That's exactly it,stored in a clean dry place, keeping it away from salted road, believe me it does make a difference.


I'm sure it does, being as OCD and clean as a person as I am - I barely can stand it living here in Colorado.


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

this is my last picture


----------



## Sw33tNL0w (Jun 13, 2016)

Pic from 5 minutes ago










So whose car did I buy that I daily drive? I'm not talking about the previous owner who over-torqued everything he could fit an air tool on, I'm talking about the guy who built this car originally.


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

Picked up some Sawblades today

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## ErwinHolland (Jun 22, 2016)

*Tiguan at French beach*


----------



## ErwinHolland (Jun 22, 2016)

*Tiguan at French beach*


----------



## Kennethhb (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vampvr (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

so this is what happens when someone fails to yield right of way. It was a darn near perfect 03 gli, now its totaled.


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

Wet pic 🛁🛁

She smooths out real nice and shines, can't wait to clay and seal. Will look amazing









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

gbcanadian said:


> Wet pic 🛁🛁
> 
> She smooths out real nice and shines, can't wait to clay and seal. Will look amazing
> 
> ...


What are you doing this weekend? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

crafferty said:


> What are you doing this weekend? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hopefully claying and sealing  why do you ask 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

gbcanadian said:


> Hopefully claying and sealing  why do you ask
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Well stop by when you're done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

gbcanadian said:


> Hopefully claying and sealing  why do you ask
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Well stop on by when you're done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

crafferty said:


> Well stop on by when you're done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahaha will do :beer:👍 wish me luck. First time claying. I think I'll be alright. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to cleaning my car. It shines pretty beautifully but it does have its imperfections as do most if not all mk4s.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jwill911 (Jul 7, 2016)

*My new purchase*

Just bought a new to me 2009 Jetta Sportswagon, and also new to the family a Golf SE 4dr


----------



## jwill911 (Jul 7, 2016)

jwill911 said:


> Just bought a new to me 2009 Jetta Sportswagon, and also new to the family a Golf SE 4dr


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

Gotta love commuting 600 miles and driving all over on the weekends on one tank of diesel! Really happy I bought this Passat TDI the other week. Getting windows tinted tomorrow, performing 20k service and then filling her up Monday morning for another week.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VW-Alex (Jul 17, 2016)

Bought this beauty yesterday. 2005 1.8T with 34k miles.


----------



## Jetta1219 (Jun 28, 2015)

VW-Alex said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday. 2005 1.8T with 34k miles.


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta1219 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

Had some goodies arrive for the TDI yesterday. Purchased a set of Husky Liners mats for truck and floors as well as K&N air filter and cabin air filter. No I won't have to run to the store to buy new ones during my scheduled maintenance. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## MCB-R (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## toxikkaos (Jul 31, 2016)

*just joined*

hey just join today digging the forums 07 gti Fahrenheit #153/1200


----------



## PatricksJettaTDI (Apr 14, 2016)

Shawn M. said:


> shes a W.I.P.


thats way coooool


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

crafferty said:


> Gotta love commuting 600 miles and driving all over on the weekends on one tank of diesel! Really happy I bought this Passat TDI the other week. Getting windows tinted tomorrow, performing 20k service and then filling her up Monday morning for another week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been wanting to hunt down a TDI for a while but i'm slackin' :facepalm: MPG is looking might fine LOL. Enjoying the car so far?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

AHouseOnFire said:


> After about a month of getting this project of the ground I took the ol' girl to some of my favorite stomping grounds. Needless to say - she killed it. :beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

VMRWheels said:


> Been wanting to hunt down a TDI for a while but i'm slackin' :facepalm: MPG is looking might fine LOL. Enjoying the car so far?


The TDI passat has been nothing short of excellent. So far in just 5 weeks of ownership I have driven a little over 2500 miles. My first tank averaged 38.25mpg but since then it's been between 40.5 to 43mpg. I performed the 20k mile service myself. Whole process took about 30minutes and $120 (bought two K&N filters to reduce costs down the road). 

Edit: I've driven 2,848 miles as of this evening. By this time tomorrow it'll be a little over 3,000 miles.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 1, 2016)

*Breaking In My New Passat Correctly*

Ten weeks vacation in the American West.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

at work earlier today


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

The daily next to my project.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*1998 gti vr6*


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2012 Audi TTRS 2.5T - New Wheels Installed*


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

moms2007nbc said:


>


I believe you need at least 5 post for photo to show up. Use the preview icon to see what your post will look like, used the "link to BBC code" to post in forums.

I've downloaded your image and post it for you. Nice bug!


----------



## Dad_wagon (Jan 21, 2018)

Here’s a family photo from yesterday

Alltrack = me
Tiggy = wife
Passat in garage = my old car now my dad has it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Dad_wagon said:


> Here’s a family photo from yesterday
> 
> Alltrack = me
> Tiggy = wife
> ...


Awesome line up - VW family  Kinda looks like my driveway:

Wife = Touareg
Son = Golf
Daughter = Jetta
Me = Audi TTRS
Golf GTI
Corrado


----------

